# Dead lizard



## Bait washer (Feb 26, 2013)

Loaded up my buddy last evening for a little lizard chasing. We were hunting on his permit. Fired up the air boat a little after 5 and ran to where we wanted to hunt. Set out our baits and it was not long before we had 3 gator headed our way. The bigger one ran off the 2 smaller ones and after going around a bait several times finally ate it and it was game on. This beast did not want to become a purse or boots and fought us till the bitter end. Was almost a hour battle but, well worth the effort.


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

Nice. I miss gator hunting!

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice gator. Congrats !


----------



## Alpine Hunter (Jan 2, 2013)

Looks tastey!! Congrats!


----------



## Bait washer (Feb 26, 2013)

Alpine Hunter said:


> Looks tastey!! Congrats!


No tasty to that one. Sold him whole for a little over $ 300 and get back the head for a skull mount.


----------



## Alpine Hunter (Jan 2, 2013)

Very nice! Either way good looking gator. That would be a cool skull mount!


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

Those heads are huge, it is the great white of the reptile world


----------



## Bait washer (Feb 26, 2013)

Every type of hunting has its excitement but, hunting gators the way we do really gets the heart going.

It starts with watching a gator come from hundreds of yards away taking the bait, chasing him around till you can get a snag hook in him, then fighting the several hundred pound beast on a spinning rod, getting him to the boat, sticking him with a harpoon and finally dispatching it with a bang stick. Just a great thrill no matter how many times you do it. All that and one mistake and the beast can really hurt you. Have numerous teeth marks in my boats.


----------



## olsonfia (Mar 12, 2013)

That gator looks like a hogg! Congrats


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

*DAMN THATS A LOT OF LIZARD !!!!!!*

*nice job*

atleast you still have feet to put into them boots lol


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Good going! $300 and the skull would suit me just fine, too.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats., thanks for sharing.


----------

